# Riding at 30%, 25%, and 20% yoour mounts body weight.



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

*Riding at 30%, 25%, and 20% your mounts body weight.*

I have ridden my mare at 30% of her weight for regular short times and have been dieting for 4 months now and I am back down to 25% of her weight. Do you think I would be ok to ride her for 30-45 mins everyday just in the walk on flat ground? With 15 mins lunging to build her fitness up again? My sharer has been riding her on the weekends to keep her going through the winter. Or should I wait till I lose more weight?

I am missing riding so much it is starting to make me depressed.I just want to go for a gentle hack around my paddocks most days.

In the long term I aim to be under 20% of her weight to be able to do longer hack for nights away and weekends etc.In the long term I want to lose weight so I can do some long distance riding and some of the shorter Endurance rides. That is what keeps me working out 3 times a week and healthy eating to achieve my goals.

She is a fully fit and mature 12 year old mare.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I am anywhere between 30% and 25% with my weight. I ride my horse(conditioned)about 4-6 hours on a ride regularly, not just flats but steep hills, cricks etc. It depends on how centered you are and your horses conformation. I commend you on getting healthier. It has been a struggle for me since childhood, always been a little chunky. I think your horse will be fine. Keep riding!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

If you have been riding her for short rides then start building it up. Monitor her carefully, she will let you know if you are going to fast.

CONGRATULATIONS on your weight loss


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Many horses are great at carrying weight. Heck, shetland ponies can carry full grown men all day. They are considered the strongest of all equines.

As for weight.....it is not so much HOW MUCH weight is on the horse, but how is the weight being used.

I have had some plus sized riders who have the lightest seat in the saddle. Their weight is used very constructively. In cases like this, a horse can likely carry a higher percentage of their own weight.

On the other side, I have had some leaner riders who had a very HEAVY seat and they used their weight destructively. Their horses will not be happy, whatever the rider's weight.

So, riders of all weights just need to learn how to ride with their horses and not against them.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I am getting back in the saddle tommorrow and building up the riding times 
Even though we have snow forecast I am looking forward to riding again.I am only going to be walking.I shall start in my paddocks then work my way upto doing road work hacking. I have no plans to do faster work till I have lost more weight 

I have so missed riding and reading about everybody else riding since sept, At the gym I have been working on my leg strength since I started so with luck I won't ache as much 

I am so excited I will almost burst.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Also, I think different breeds can carry different percentages . For example, arabs are not usually very heavy horses, but they are able to carry porportionally more weight than say a thoroughbred. And I think the native pony breeds of Britain are extraordinarily strong as a ratio to their weight.

You are so thoughtful of your horse's well being. You will know when you ride her if she is being overtaxed. Good luck!


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

This was when I first got her two years ago I was maybe 30% her riding weight then. I have worked very hard in the gym these last 3 months to get just under 25%.

This was me back them remember though when I bought her she was a mother/daughter share with my daughter who was 13 at the time. I rode school days and my daughter rode holidays. Now my daughter has her own Fell pony to ride.

And now Eva is my pony fully I want to lose the weight so we can fulfil some of the things I would like us to do  Like LDR. Endurancee rides. Le Trec

Here is us when I first got her.









When I get down to 20% I will do some new photos of us.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

horses can carry alot more than 20% of their weight. Yes I know many people on this forum feel like only munchkins should be riding draft horses, Anything else would just be unbearable.
The 20% thing comes from a cavalry study, basically at 20 percent load a horse could go all day every day, for months and months at a time. People extrapolated from this and like to regurgitate that a horse can only carry 20 percent, ever ,
I endurance race on a horse and am approaching 30 percent load with tack. Guess I am just abusive, so is every western rider that isnt riding a Clydesdale.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

you said it Joe


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

AMEN!! I honestly have never felt "put down" for being a larger rider except here on this forum. there are some people that think only slim persons should be allowed to ride. I never really thought about it until i came here.... Now i see the sideways snide comments that some people make I find it pretty offensive and hurtful. 

Its a wonder that in the middle ages when knights went into battle in full armor their horses didn't break down under them.... and what about the ponies that the Norsemen rode. they were tiny and carries full sized riders and their packs.

My instructor says i have one of the most quiet and balanced seats of any student she has ever had and nice soft hands too, but some people seem to think none of that matters if you don't weigh 125 which i never will....

Grrrr


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I think that horses can carry more than 20% of their own weight. I'm not sure how much more, but they can carry more. But it also depends on the horses conformation. A horse with a long back will have more problems carrying more weight as opposed to a horse with a shorter back. That is why an Arab, even though it's a lighter breed can carry more % of their own weight versus say a TB.

Just take your time and your time and build her up to full work gradually. Riding her daily will help you stay motivated at the gym.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I have started with 30 mins at the walk, and will slowly increase this over the next month. She is coping fine with me. I think I am just overly worrying. I will add trotting later next months . Plenty of stretching for her too.

It has really lifted my mood to be back in the saddle, I am smiling constantly. She is full of beans. I so love this little mare.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

*More Piccies from today *

I am enjoying our daily walks around the paddocks but I will continue on my weightloss journey for her, she is worth it. I keep smiling all the time.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Your little mare is too cute. And, you look great on her, all smiles!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Sorry but percentages are silly and completely unreliable. My Arab fluctuates between 825lbs and 950lbs depending on the amount of riding she's getting. Her being FAT does not mean she can carry an extra 50 pounds of MY weight. Likewise, my little 900lb Arab (what she is now) is more adapt at carrying a 300 pound man then a 1,500 pound Shire is. Draft horses are meant for pulling, and most people don't seem to understand they actually have very weak backs and should NOT carry very large people. A good stout Quarter Horse is much more suited to the task. I have an 1,100 pound 15hh Paint with a short back who would be perfect for a rider much larger then myself.

Being as you ride a pony, I wouldn't worry at all. Much like Arabs, they are designed to carry much heavier weights then most other breeds. You often here quotes more like 50% when it comes to ponies. Again, I think percentages are completely silly and outdated, but you look just fine on your absolutely breathtaking animal!


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

I think you look fine on your mare. And as an added bonus, the riding will help you get fitter.  I lost 40lbs one summer just riding my APHA mare four times a week and eating better! 

I think percentage ratios can be misleading unless you have hard, cold fact. I don't find weight tapes to be particularly accurate at all times, so unless you are putting your horse on a scale, I think it would be difficult to put a straight yes or no on something. The above APHA mare passed away (completely unrelated causes) and we had a necropsy completed and she came in about 300lbs heavier (and fit fit fit) than I expected her to. It's like with people - I might show you a picture and say "I weigh X lbs" and you could believe me but a scale could say an entirely different thing - weight looks different on every body.

Anyways... good on you!


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I am just going to enjoy riding her again. I am on a healthy eating and fitness plan so with the added riding ,my weight will hopefully continue to go down, which will make it easier for her to carry me and do the faster speeds.

She has never struggled carrying me in the 2 years I have owned her. I want to lose weight so I can do some Endurance/long distance riding, so I have my goal to look forward too.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

According to my horse 5 minutes is too much time so don't ask for your horses opinion on it.....


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I commend you on your goal to lose weight for your pony.

I'm actually doing the same thing now (decided yesterday) because I'm hopefully going to be training a little 13.2h pony. I have no doubt that she'll be more than fine with my 200lbs (I'll never be under 175 if I want to say well-muscled an fit), especially since I have a light seat compared to others I know that are riding horses, yet they are visibly uncomfortable with their riders. I'm aiming to get down to the 180lbs mark before I'm done with the groundwork on this pony, but if I don't make it, it shouldn't be a problem at all.

Im sure everyone knows those "guess the correct weight, and if we don't you win a prize" type things at carnivals/amusement parks. I would bet any money that I'd win everytime. I was going to sign up for football a few years ago (I weighed 190) and the coach said he figured if I lost 10-15lbs I'd be good to go. I asked the weight limit for the league thing and he said 135..I just about fell to the ground laughing, lol. No one would guess I weigh 200, everyone has guessed from 160-175. Most of my weight is muscle (as I'm sure quite a few heavier riders are the same as well), there's only about the 20lbs of "insulation" on me. 

But, congrats on your goal! I just hope I'll be able to stay as committed to mine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> I endurance race on a horse and am approaching 30 percent load with tack. Guess I am just abusive, so is every western rider that isnt riding a Clydesdale.


Hahaha i guess I am then. Lol.

I was very shocked at the fact that I am riding at 21% and I am over the 2oh mark. Thought i would be more than that. And guess what I don't ride a draft. My appy has the gusto I guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

And I have seen plenty if comments or remarks about people being abusive in different ways to what that person thought was abusive and I only wanna complain back at them it all depends on what your horse is conditioned for. And that is actually a big big big issue in animal abuse cases. What people perceive isn't always what it is. Good note there boys and girls.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wildrose (Mar 19, 2012)

This topic makes me feel better now, too. With tack and my weight, my 12.2 hand pony would be carrying 155 lbs. and I thought that was too much!

My pony is overweight now, but he should be right around 700 lbs ideally, I'm thinking. I weigh 140 and my saddle weighs only 15 lbs.

I basically want to get the pony good and used to being ridden so my grand kids can get some horse time.


----------

